# Is it time to move from 5W30 to 10W30 oil?



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

I have been using 5W30 in my 2002 Jetta GLS Wagon with the 2.0L engine ever since it was purchased a few years ago. I know 5W30 is recommended and is good for the mileage but there are too issues that now have me thinking a move to 10W30 oil may be on the horizon. First, I have 70K miles on the car and it has been burning oil for the past 15-20K. The rate of consumption is not horrible but I am wondering if I can slow that down a bit with 10W30 as I have seen some people suggest. 

The other issue is noisy lifters with this engine. Apparently, that is standard so something you just live with. The noise is faint, doesn't happen all the time and is not bad but I can hear it when I am paying attention. I am wondering if the 10W30 will help just a bit with that as well. 

Thoughts?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

I would go with 5W40 for that engine!


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

The 2.Slo calls for API SJ oil, 5w-30 










It simply is not a complex engine with high specific output, it does not stress the oil. 

Back to the w-rating question. Modern 10w-30s exceed the cold-cranking abilities of 5w-30s of not long ago, there is little distinction. That is too, the plot of visc/temp of 5w and 10w-30 merge at nearly every point below the +100c which the label visc (30) is measured. 

Let me add a graph of a few oils... 










http://www.widman.biz/English/Calculators/Graph.html 










So, as for the notion of a given visc being more ideal upon starting temp, there is only one answer, it doesn't matter above frigid cold temps. 5000cSt, 2500cSt, 1000cSt, it simply doesn't matter if the oil has a 10w-30 or a 5w-30 label, it is what it is, until fully heated, when the two oils are the SAME at 10cSt. 


Just use what you feel like. If you want a smooth quiet engine that is bogged down by unnecessarily thick oil, have at it, by all means. I suggest starting with a 20w-50, or other antiquated visc like other posters call for. 

The industry in general is heading towards much thinner starting and running viscs, like 0w-20, which is speced in MANY mfgs. All the newest VW 507 oils are 5w-30 now. 

I guess a complete answer of the 10w- vs 5w- question takes into account your climate, yeah, but also your driving cycle. As the engine warms from start, the oil thins by a factor of a thousand until you hit op temp. Well, that takes quite a while, 10 miles /15 minutes or so. Until the engine warms and the oil thins, it's excessively thick, and a short-trip driver will experience that as poor mpg and poor oil circulation in general, among other ills. If you drive long trips, 10w-30 will perform just the same in that regard. It will maybe be a little less volatile, if you have consumption issues. 

Again, there simply isn't much difference, especially above freezing. 

See some other threads for product ideas. It sounds like Rotella 10w-30 would be a good 10w-30 to try. Hi-Miles oils are good too. If you do the short tripping, a 5w-30 Fuel Economy, or "API Starburst", GF-4, whatever will feel a lot slicker and work as I described. Quaker State, Motorcraft (Conoco, Kendall/Trop Actic), hell, there simply are not any bad NAME BRAND oils, just watch those off-brands..... 


http://www.pqiamerica.com/


----------



## miller6323 (May 13, 2012)

so whats your thoughts on running say 5w-50? im looking for a "quick" fix for a low oil pressure problem. of course this isnt the only thing that isnt being done about the problem but if it will help then all the better right? i live in Yuma AZ where the temp is rarely under 100 degrees.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

5w-50, Syntec? Great oil. It will help build pressure. My shop uses 5w-50 by the drum. A few pro racers I know use it too. If you have an OP light with 5w-40, 5w-50 isn't going to help. It's not much thicker and will shear down to a 40 anyway. 

If you have a non-turbo, just go with a 15w-40 HD and if that doesn't cure your OP issue, nothing short of a new oil pump/screen/whatever will fix it mechanically. 

lmk if I can help any further.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, a 2000 TT. It may be a bad pressure switch, believe it or not.  

Just go w/a fresh 5w-40 if you want, 20w-50 as a band-aid...SynPower makes a great PAO 20w-50. Your climate allows it. 

Get that switch checked!


----------



## VR6DUBcity (Jun 29, 2011)

So I'm running 10w40 full synthetic in my 2002 2.0 Jetta, and my lifters tap like crazy. I was advised to run Marvel Mystery Oil and 20w50, from guys who run it constantly and are VW techs for over 10 years. Sound like a good idea?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

15w-40 plus MMO is what you want to try.

Flush it out now w/the old oil & a quart of kero or biodiesel if you can get it, 10 min at idle and dump it. Do the MMO & 15w40 for the summer, then another kero flush. Go w/a thinner oil for a few 1000 miles and see.

Do an intake spray cleaning (pref w/old oil in) do a piston soak and make sure you have good pcv action. I use 2-cycle oil in my gas 500:1.


I wouldn't worry about it too much. Try the Rotella 10w-30 T5. Thin oil may work better to free things up. 20w-50 sludges.


----------

